# Arena Set & Waffen und T5 Bilder



## Zonn (13. November 2006)

Arena:
Waffen 1 http://worldofraids.free.fr/bc/arena-rewards/weapons/aw1.jpg
Waffen 2 http://worldofraids.free.fr/bc/arena-rewards/weapons/aw2.jpg
Waffen 3 http://worldofraids.free.fr/bc/arena-rewards/weapons/aw3.jpg
Waffen 4 http://worldofraids.free.fr/bc/arena-rewards/weapons/aw4.jpg

Rogue http://worldofraids.free.fr/bc/arena-rewards/set/rogue/1.jpg
Druid http://dl.omgninja.net/images/ss/druid_gladiator.jpg
Warrior http://atreid.free.fr/arena/set/warrior/gladiatorwarrior.jpg
Priest http://atreid.free.fr/arena/set/priest/PriestGladiator-1.jpg
Hunter http://atreid.free.fr/arena/set/hunter/hunterrewrardsix4.jpg
Mage http://atreid.free.fr/arena/set/mage/arena_mage.jpg
Paladin http://atreid.free.fr/arena/set/paladin/arena_paladin.jpg
Shaman http://atreid.free.fr/arena/set/shaman/shamanarenajn7.jpg
Warlock http://atreid.free.fr/arena/set/warlock/wa...krewardskk3.jpg

Relics http://worldofraids.free.fr/bc/arena-rewards/misc/relics.jpg


die bilder zu den t5 sets (hab ich schonmal in einem anderen threat gepostet):
(falls ihr das set an einer spezifischen rasse sehen wollt, schreib das im threat dann poste ich die auch noch. ich hab jetzt einfach mal die genommen die ich am interessantesten/schoensten fand)
Krieger
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/W...ior_Draenei.jpg
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/W...rrior_Gnome.jpg
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/W...or_Nightelf.jpg

Hexer
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/W...lock_Undead.jpg
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/W...rlock_Gnome.jpg
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/W...rlock_Human.jpg

Priest
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/P...riest_Dwarf.jpg
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/P...iest_Undead.jpg
von hinten:
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o45/bro...Priest_back.jpg

Pala
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/P...ladin_Dwarf.jpg
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/P...ladin_Human.jpg
und noch eine andere version die nicht ganz so laecherlich aussieht:
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/P...llerpropiw0.jpg


----------



## Zonn (13. November 2006)

@LaOz

http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/W...Warrior_Orc.jpg
http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/W...Warlock_Orc.jpg

das hat Fanatik, die person die die bilder in den umlauf gebracht hat zu der authentizitaet gesagt:

_As I told people when I released these photos this morning, this is indeed tier 5. Just because blizzard used tier 3 place holders for the other sets does not mean anything, on a server database you cannot have 2 of the same item, with the same model id, which is why they gave them placeholders.

Blizzard archives their models and textures like the following as an example.

RaidWarlock_A_01.m2 - The letter A identifies this string of items as tier 1
RaidWarlock_B_01.m2 - The letter B indentifies this string of items as tier 2
RaidWarlock_C_01.m2- The letter C indentifies this string of items as tier 3
RaidWarlock_D_01.m2- The letter D indentifies this string of items as tier 4
(All of these items sharing these string codes are what I used in my tier 4 videos which I'm sure you have seen)

The following items, which you have seen in this thread, that i released this morning were under the following strings of the letter E, thus meaning tier 5.

I know how blizzard archives their client data, believe what you want from speculation, but ive been tearing this game apart since beta of the current retail game, and I can tell you that this is tier 5. _


----------



## Aruka (13. November 2006)

Ich möchte Schurke Mensch sehen^^ und alle anderen klassen^^


----------



## jiron (13. November 2006)

Da wird dir nichts anderes als Warten übrigbleiben ^^


----------



## Zonn (17. November 2006)

Schurken T5 Set wurde nun auch veroeffentlich (von Bronx):

http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/Rogue/rouget5.jpg


----------



## Rascal (17. November 2006)

Zonn schrieb:


> Schurken T5 Set wurde nun auch veroeffentlich (von Bronx):
> 
> http://teza1.free.fr/bc/Tiers%205%20sets/Rogue/rouget5.jpg



Ui, chic.... mal was besseres nach nem recht schwachen T3...


----------



## Valkum (17. November 2006)

gibbet da auch schon bluelfen bilder?


----------



## Asteria (17. November 2006)

Nein bitte nicht!

Nachdem ich das T4 Set an einer Blutelfen Schurkin gesehen habe dachte ich nur: "WoW! Genau das mach ich".
Aber nun?
Das T5 ist ja wohl ein Witz. 
Eine Mischung aus Starwars und Soldaten mit Gasmasken.


Nun steh ich wieder da und weiß nicht so recht, welche Klasse ich spielen werde.
*seufzt laut*


----------



## Rhia (17. November 2006)

Ich weiß nicht...
Schön langsam wirds ein bisschen zu viel, oder?
Ich meine, die Sets sehen zwar absolut cool aus, aber Asteria hat schon recht...mit Starwars und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sogar die T3 sehen schon ein wenig Sience - Fiction aus, siehe Krieger und Schurke. Ist aber nur meine Meinung...
Die Frage ist , was sich die ganzen Gelegenheitszocker denken, die noch (so wie ich z an ihrem t1 arbeiten. Die kommen dann ja nie mal auch auf ein gutes Equipment, da immer neue Sets kommen.
Mfg
Rhia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asteria (17. November 2006)

@Rhia

Das T4 wird sozusagen das neue T1 Set werden und das T5 das neue T2.
Aber war es in WoW nicht immer so, dass sobald man ein Set hat, Blizzard ein neues liefert?
Ich denke auch nicht, dass sich das ändern wird.


----------



## Kres (17. November 2006)

Also das Mage-Set ist ja mal gelungen!
Nie wieder Blau und Lila und... ich habs satt, das mages mit tunten verglichen werden, nur weil die Blizzadrd-Mitarbeiter zu wenig schlaf haben -.-
Aber das!
Ist doch mal was feines^^
Meine devise für BC: Leveln und PvP, und versucht mich nur davon abzuhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Mage T5 ist wiedermal komisch...
http://www.wowguru.com/gallery/original/1819.jpg


----------



## Zonn (17. November 2006)

das mage set ist nicht t5 sondern arena.
hunter t5 ist noch nicht draussen (genauso wie mage, schami und dudu)

ich find das t5 schurken set auch nicht besonders schoen...


----------



## Asteria (17. November 2006)

Eine Sache finde ich komisch: Mages haben ein Set Styl mehr!

Mage T4: http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n147/jnklnoi/mage_t4.jpg
Mage Arena: http://ingame.de/gallery.php?gal=194&img=4909
Mage T5: http://www.wowguru.com/gallery/original/1819.jpg

Bei allen anderen Klassen ist das Arena Set nur T4 mit anderer Farbe.


Edit:
Lustig zu vergleichen ist auch das hier:
Schau mich an und dann vergleich mit mir!

Wer ihn nicht kennt: Das ist Skeletor von HeMan (der ja auch schon seinen Weg in WoW gefunden hat)


----------



## energieknopf (20. November 2006)

hi also sehe ich das richtig
das die arena sets eig ziemlich ähnlich von den models vom t4 sind aber mit anderen farben 

sprich z.b. das t4 set beim wl is schwarz und das pvp set vom wl is eher bisschen gräulich richtig ??


----------



## Zonn (20. November 2006)

ja das stimmt. aber ich denke mal dass da noch was geaendert wird...
blizz hat ja noch was zeit bis die ersten leute t4 bzw die arenasets haben. erinnert euch mal dran wie t2 frueher aussah... und was wurde erst geaendert als schon recht viele leute t2 hatten...


----------



## Melrakal (20. November 2006)

Asteria schrieb:


> @Rhia
> 
> Das T4 wird sozusagen das neue T1 Set werden und das T5 das neue T2.
> Aber war es in WoW nicht immer so, dass sobald man ein Set hat, Blizzard ein neues liefert?
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass sich das ändern wird.


öhm also soweit ich gehört hab soll T4 das neue T0 und T5 das neue T1 sein... und nich so wie du sagst ^^

Und ja... die Einfallslosigkeit der Setdesigner nervt langsam... keine eigenen Ideen und kupfern einfach überall ab :/


----------



## energieknopf (20. November 2006)

ich muss dem einbischen wiedersprechen 
ich finde das der Warlock total geil aussieht sei es das t4 oder t5 
es ist einfach total geil =) hehe deswegen hab ich einen wl angefangen =) hehehe 

also go go go 

ok man muss sagen schurken gehn seit t2 ziemlich den bach runter das war noch das schönste set meiner meinung nach 

hunter sind auch ganz nice eigendlich wobei das t4 so aussieht wie das t3 bei den kriegern ^^ also bissi komisch =) hehe


----------



## Starwing (20. November 2006)

also das magier set find ich ma geil, schön schlicht gehalten find ich persönlich besser als das t1 und 2

hier kann man sich auch nochma alle sets schön angucken http://wow-tier5.ps3hacks.de/


----------



## AhLuuum (20. November 2006)

Wenn die Stats soviel besser sind, wie das Aussehen im Vergleich zum T0/T1, dann Gute Nacht!*freu*


----------



## Ravenhook (20. November 2006)

Rogue t5 = hässlichstes Set eva ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denk aber sie werden das Aussehen der Sets bis zum Erscheinen eh noch verändern .


----------



## energieknopf (21. November 2006)

da hast du recht ihr tut mir echt leid alles was nach dem t2 set kamm war für die katz


----------



## Asteria (21. November 2006)

Ich finde Rogue T4 Wahnsinnig Sexy an weiblichen Charakteren.

Allerdings das T5 wiederum total hässlich.
Aber ist alles Geschmackssache.
Gibt sogar Leute die das T5 total toll finden.


----------



## energieknopf (21. November 2006)

kann es sein das das die setz für hunter und shami noch garnet fertig sind ? 

vom aussehn her jednfalls


----------



## Ravenhook (25. November 2006)

Asteria schrieb:


> Ich finde Rogue T4 Wahnsinnig Sexy an weiblichen Charakteren.
> 
> Allerdings das T5 wiederum total hässlich.
> Aber ist alles Geschmackssache.
> Gibt sogar Leute die das T5 total toll finden.


Es gibt Leute die T5 vom Schurken gut finden ? Oo 

... Geschmacksverirrung ftw ...


----------

